# What gives you the motivation to draw?



## Shiroka (May 9, 2010)

As the title suggest, what motivates you as artists to constantly crank out new drawings on a daily basis? Do you find motivation in anything in particular? Also, while we're at it, why do you post your drawings online if you do? Is it for the critique you can get almost instantly or just to flatter your ego? Or something else entirely?

For me, it's nothing but the thought that if I practice hard enough I'll eventually get better, and to be frank it's not working very well. Whenever I start drawing something, it ends up looking like shit and my motivation goes down the drain. And anyway when I think I could draw something, the usually thought it will look like crap as usual gets to me and I'll give up before even lifting my pen. And that's if I even know what to draw, and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Arcum (May 10, 2010)

Well the question of what gets me motivated isn't all that easy... I guess its the want to be a better artist. Sometimes I will draw people to express feelings, just draw to practice and get better, maybe draw something to understand what I'm seeing/thinking. Sometimes its just random and spontaneous. I tend to just put my pencil on paper and start drawing a basic head position and work from there.

Inspiration comes from different places for me but its more my want to understand the basic figure of people makes me want to draw people. I keep pushing there and work towards it.

I can't honestly say that I draw every day and pump out drawings like crazy. I get into slumps. Some that take days others that take months to get back into the swing of things.

I'll be honest when I put stuff up its mainly to flatter my ego more than anything else. I rarely get a "good job" any other way, I'm more or less ignored otherwise so its something that I can get people's attention (though that is rare). I have a few people I ask about opinions and critiquing and they are really reliable but I'm always up for more critiquing its just I like my critiques to be blunt and to the point.

Anyway getting to the topic at hand. It is true the more you try the more you will get better at it even if it doesn't seem that way. Art is like any other skill. Anyone can learn the basics and understand the more complex things its just weather they have the drive and determination to get there. When you are talking about art the term "better" is more of a personal question than a fact because art is so broad. We all have our own opinions on what is "good" and what is "bad". 

Sometimes I find myself needing a pick me up for when I start getting annoyed that my art is not getting "better". Sometimes its a slow process getting better and that's something you have to think about. In a way its like trying to lose weight. People usually stop because they don't see the results quick enough and I'm no better. That really doesn't solve problems it just adds to it. 

When I start getting down on my lack of improving in my mind I look at stuff of when I just started. It makes me laugh at how bad I was back then and also amazed of how much I had progressed as an artist. When that doesn't work I look at other artists and think "If I keep going I can get to be as good as this person is now". Sometimes even studying an artist's technique may give you an idea of how to improve your own.

Practice, study, experiment, learn. This I find is the best way to grow as an artist.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 10, 2010)

I draw because I love doing it. Been busy where I can't draw as often, but I make time for it. It's like asking someone why they keep playing a video game. Why do they keep listening to music? It's part of my routine. 

The reason people quit at it? Most expect instant results. The other enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Jelly (May 10, 2010)

A boner, sometimes drugs
but im under no real illusions
i totally suck for exactly these reasons


----------



## Runefox (May 10, 2010)

I get random inescapable urges to draw. Sometimes it's a really lucid picture in my head, sometimes I just wanna try something new, and sometimes it's completely random. I wish I knew how to harness it better, since it feels like trying to run waist-deep in molasses sometimes when it comes to motivation... Especially for the time investment. But with time that should change. I've kept at it on and off for a while, and while I'm not a huge fan of my own work and I actually recently had a bit of a breakdown (negligibly related) and tore down my FA gallery, I've always found a way to bounce back into it again.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 10, 2010)

I find its much easier to draw something if its a request/commission:  they've already told me what needs to be drawn, and I'm motivated by the thought of making them happy and producing something they'll enjoy.  The rough ones are when you feel like drawing, grab a blank piece of paper, and just stare at it hoping you think of something.  Those are the worst...I often don't have a clear idea, so I draw and hope it just kinda works out in the end, but it never does.  In those cases, I look for ideas with personal/emotional attachments...for example, recently I wanted to do some gift art for a friend who had been dealing with some rough stuff lately.  I had a couple attempts that were fairly generic in pose/composition and I hated all of them.  Then I went a little risky and made it much more emotional, and got a clear image in my head showing emotion, pain, and vulnerability.  I had the sketch done before I knew what hit me and he loved the piece 

My motivation to color is that I often find it a very soothing activity, at least once the flat colors are in and cleaned up.  Though my shading style is pretty fast and loose, and is the one part where I don't become OCD over every little error.  My desire to ink my sketches comes from wanting to have something to color when I want


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

As for motivation for me...
*idea comes in* OMG I should try drawing that!
Crap -.- Looks terrible *crumples and throws*
Let's try again!
Still looks terrible >.< *crumples and throws at wall*
Maybe this will look better if I try this...
NO IT LOOKS EVEN WORSE! >: O
*throws entire book at wall and gives up*

Nah jk, but as for real motivation, It's the fact that there are so many other good artists out there already, and I want to catch up with them and eventually be AS good as them. I've seen incredible works in anthropomorphic artwork and I want to be able to make things that are similar.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (May 11, 2010)

motivation comes from distraction for me. The more distractions the better. Like if i want to draw something really good, i start an argument, while reading a book and blasting some crappy music


----------



## FireFeathers (May 13, 2010)

It's just something I can't escape. I've tried going the other routes, tried being a vet for crap's sake, and drawing/writing are really the only things that stick out in my mind that are just...i dunno, what I do. That and badminton. I loves me some competitive badminton.  It's a part of who I am, and honestly, i couldn't be happier.

But the reason i draw as...often as I do, is that if i'm not working on commissions, I don't eat. It's amaaaazing what that does for your motivation.


----------



## RailRide (May 13, 2010)

Brain droppings.
+
Somehow getting to the point that non-artists think I'm pretty good.
+
The people who are still _much_ better at it than I.

---PCJ


----------



## amaya-murahashi (May 14, 2010)

I make art on a daily basis, not because I want attention. The person who does it purely for that isn't going to get to far. The people I see get far are the people who are doing it for a sense of accomplishment,are competitive, and are having fun doing it. If you're doing it just to make something that looks good.. its no wonder you're getting frustrated and wanting to give up. You need to do it cause its enjoyable - that you take every improvement in stride and get your high off the sense of accomplishment however small it is. If you feel you're going in circles then perhaps its cause you're information pool is to small. Try buying some books that have anatomy in it such as muscle structure and talk about techniques of approach. You can hypothetically learn by ' just observation', but why relearn the wheel when you don't have to ?  My best jumps in improvement came from  learning the musculature and bone structure of humans and animals. If you just need motivation in general? I Just look through art of those that are better then me and try to get ideas.      

Art book authors i found the most useful if you do buy  books, Andrew Loomis and Jack Hamm. Alot of people like Bridgman but his books lacks much explanation and just a ton of example drawings. 

Anyway long story short, relax and just have fun with it. Don't worry if it looks good, cause also - not all art that's successful is due to the technical detail. A -lot - has to do with story and emotion. My art for example I used to focus on technical stuff, and I didn't get real recognition until I applied it and stopped worrying about things being  perfect.


----------



## Shiroka (May 17, 2010)

amaya-murahashi said:


> Art book authors i found the most useful if you do buy  books, Andrew Loomis and Jack Hamm. Alot of people like Bridgman but his books lacks much explanation and just a ton of example drawings.



I've been told that too, that reading art books can really help, but all we got here are mostly the "learn manga in x days" kinds and I almost got ripped off trying to buy "Figures in action" by Loomis on eBay. Didn't get it, had to contact paypal to get my money back. And I don't even know what he's talking about in it.

Do you have any recommendations for one that has trouble drawing figures with correct proportions and angles?


----------



## Kilehye (May 18, 2010)

I tend to draw just to vent emotion or put down an image in my mind, not much more than that. If I randomly think of a pose/situation that I like, I'll draw it. Or sometimes I just feel like drawing out of boredom, or have a request/trade/commission to do, and have to force myself to think of something appealing to draw.
Anddd I'll go ahead and be honest and say I pretty much post most of my work for ego wank. I do love critique too but I rarely get any even if I ask, except for really vague "this part looks weird" kind of critique sometimes.


----------



## LordFunkyFist (May 18, 2010)

I guess there's lots of reasons and motivation behind why I draw. Watching lots of cartoons helped out of course, I think Anime in particular kind of got me even more interested in drawing. And with that I went through that awkward "Anime Style" phase in art, which I've successfully abandoned in favor of a more original style.

Video games give me some motivation, I want to eventually get into that business and playing new games and exploring them gives me the feeling of "I want to do something like this". Music helps out a lot sometimes, hearing a certain track will often give me an image of something in relation to what I'm hearing and helps me put it down on paper. I think my biggest motivator is a really close online friend, we've known each other for a few years and her art is amazing, looking at her stuff and her telling me that she really respects my art gives me a lot of the push I need to crank out drawings.

So I guess it's a culmination of all sorts of factors I suppose.


----------



## Roccie (May 24, 2010)

My drawing inspiration is usually... i don't know, actually XD I'll just start doodling and it'll spew onto paper or a Sai window...

I post it online... i don't know why. I don't post as much because i see no point. I guess the few i do post is because i want people to see i'm okay at it. And maybe make friends. I dunno o.o.


----------



## Silachan (May 24, 2010)

Music tends to be my motivation. Sometimes a catchy tune sends me wondering what kind of crazy ideas I can make out of it...or lyrics to a sad song will hit me in such a way that I want to put my own twist on it and draw a visual version of it. :3

Sometimes it's just the thought of making another person happy with drawing them/putting an inside joke into pictorial format..Yeah, I've got some pretty simple motivations tbh. lol

I post online for a bit of ego stroke/self confidence boost (hey i'm honest at least  ) and to try and improve more :3 If someone comments on my stuff saying it's cute, when I intended it to be cute...then score! If I don't get the point across right, then I want that to be noticed! I wanna get better afterall


----------



## Azerane (May 24, 2010)

I draw because I enjoy it, but inspiration comes in many forms, music, something I've seen, pets, other artists, conversations etc.

I post online because it allow me to be more active in the art communities that I have learnt a lot from, so in a way it allows me to improve and in fact encourages me to improve, especially when I get a positive comment from an artist I admire. Not because of the attention they're giving me, but because it's an artist I look up to, the compliment holds more weight if the people liking it are people I see as being better than me.


----------



## Jw (May 24, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> I draw because I love doing it. Been busy where I can't draw as often, but I make time for it. It's like asking someone why they keep playing a video game. Why do they keep listening to music? It's part of my routine.
> 
> The reason people quit at it? Most expect instant results. The other enjoy the challenge.



I couldn't agree more. If you're not into art for the love, the quality will suffer a lot, I think. It's okay to make some of your stuff commercial, but you often shine at what you do for yourself, on your terms, or from your imagination.

In short, I am motivated to draw the most when I am bored or stressed.

As far as where isnpiration comes from? Well, I've got a rather vivid imagination, and sometimes if I get to listen to more than 10 minutes of music or more, I can come up with ideas left and right-- almost like my mind is writing a music video for that particular song or something. 

Only recently have I got any joy in showing off what I create though, so that may change.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

The mood strikes, and I don't know what triggers it because I don't really pay attention.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

I really don't know


----------



## Fay V (May 24, 2010)

A lot of things. Mostly I have things in my head and they need to come out, so I draw them. It depends on my mood, sometimes i do something for competition, curiosity, because a friend asked...but mostly just there's something in me that says "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DRAW!" 

I will admit the attention has helped. positive comments make my day and make me feel nice. positive feedback is helpful but i continue despite that. mostly with posting online I have met fantastic artists that are extremely helpful and are very fun to talk to. So i guess I post online to be part of the community


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 24, 2010)

It's pretty random for me.

ADVERTISEMENT:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3869692


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

To see if there's any possible way I can get the eyes right.  After a few hundred tries, it's still no.  [and that's why you never have, and never will see one of my pictures.  they're all in the trash.]


----------



## Joeyyy (May 25, 2010)

Its like being horny, except with creative juices instead of cum.
"HOLY FUCK I GOTTA GET TO MY SKETCH PAD!"


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> The reason people quit at it? Most expect instant results. The other enjoy the challenge.


Funny, i've never really enjoyed the challenge, but I keep coming back to it to try and figure out what i'm doing wrong...  and I never do...  maybe some day after I move out, i'll buy a bunch of paper...  or maybe an iPad...  I can use photoshop, but only for editing photos so far...


----------



## fala (May 25, 2010)

Sometimes it's a feeling, like, If I move a way, my mind goes nuts with different poses and what not. Or sometimes people I see when I am out and about. 

but more or less - it's all music!


----------



## KaShe (May 26, 2010)

Music, good art, my old art...

But mostly music, especially live performances.


----------



## Distortedgirl66 (May 27, 2010)

I draw daily as a form of relaxation. I am constantly being bombarded by stress and such at work, and ideas are always popping up from the things I see around me. So every night I like to at least get a rough sketch out on paper, to clear my mind. (I have a hard time sleeping if there is stuff nagging in my brain, be it drawing ideas or not))


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 1, 2010)

I draw because art is my life... I mean, I'm spending 25,000 a year to go to art school. I'm just kinda jumping into the blue, but if I can't make it doing what I love then what's the point?
I mean it's always going to be in my life. I actually start to get to feel sick if I don't draw or create something in a few days. 0_o


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 1, 2010)

Chatroulette, Recording my desktop where CS5 is and asking "What should I draw?"
Then they say "My Penis"

Then I draw a small dot. Muhahahahaha >: D


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 1, 2010)

Music is my inspiration. A lot of my drawings are inspired by a certain song, so I'll keep that song on repeat until I finish the picture. :3


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, nothing. I like drawing but it has been a long time since I have done any. I get done with school in a few weeks, so maybe I'll find time to do it after then.


----------



## escofal (Jun 5, 2010)

lol,i "draw" from a lot of time and i still don't know what i'm motivated by. xD


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 5, 2010)

Im never sure what it is exactly that motivates me.

I think it might just be my desire to just draw something, look at it and say "You know, Im happy with this".
I sadly still lack this, mostly because when I see a drawing I made, I like it at first, but I slowly desire to burn it with napalm...I want to fix this :1

I should become less lazy and draw more


----------



## Ophibell (Jun 7, 2010)

Eeeeh sometimes it's music, movies, dreams, hell I even get ideas in the shower!


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jun 7, 2010)

Boredom? Most if mine are done at school, 'cause I'm too distracted by the computer at home.


----------



## -sushi- (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=9&ved=0CEcQ8wIwCA#

this is a great book for learning anatomy and correct proportions.

what motivates me to draw is the desire to improve my own skills, to make people happy and to give people plenty of things to eyegasm over lol, not sure i'm doing a great job of it yet


----------



## Dan. (Jun 9, 2010)

My motivation is to know that each time I draw, I get a little better.


----------



## Vasuri (Jun 11, 2010)

In this order:

1. Music (especially by people I know)
2. The shower
3. The toilet
4. Dreams


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 11, 2010)

Vasuri said:


> In this order:
> 
> 1. Music (especially by people I know)
> 2. The shower
> ...


 
I would have put the shower after the toilet, unless you want to put shit stains on your bed sheets :V

But seriously, the crapper gives you motivation to draw? How does that work?!


----------



## Jormungand (Jul 15, 2010)

What motivation?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a writer of literary pieces so I'm not really right for this thread.

But when I get around to sketching things and thinking that I'm an artist, I go for design based art. something that would be nifty if it got overlayed a few hundred times ;p


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 24, 2010)

Art in general gives me inspiration to make more art. I do only illustration, but it can be inspired by music, movies, literature, other illustrations... Dreams and life events inspire me too. 
My real, big problem: too much inspiration, too little time.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

I was inspired to draw a week old corpse from listening to Aeon. *shrugs*


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

Nothing motivates me to draw but my own random impulses.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

I draw whenever I get a cool idea for a drawing

this doesn't happen very often


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 24, 2010)

Money. Or rather, a lack thereof.


----------



## artfan1987 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ideas from youTUBE vids involving the animals that I draw as my characters
And since I <3 music, That's a boost for me.


----------



## savageorange (Aug 4, 2010)

*re: inspiration:*

Everything maria-mar said.

To add a specific, because lojban is so pure in meaning (and I'm learning it), I find it quite inspiring when I write a likeable aphorism in lojban. For example:
_salci lo nu facki lo do srera_
(celebrate events of discovering your own error -- see the quote near the bottom of this post)
_ko pilno do_
([Imperative you!] use [you] -- it is imperative you use yourself)

Possibly this strategy would work for other language-learners, depending on how in-love they are with the language they are learning (eg. Lojban is just ridiculously awesome, to me) and how much they write. (I write on 99% of the days of each year 

*re: motivation:* (aka the original subject of the thread)
I think it is a poor basis for any attempt to draw regularly, as is any feeling.
Imagine if you could only program, or do your taxes, or build things, or work on improving relationships, when you were happy. Ridiculous! (And crippling to your progress. Equally ridiculous that we accept this kind of excuse from ourselves as artists.) 

Sometimes, you will not feel particularly motivated. But that doesn't matter too much, because motivation, like other feelings, is a comment on how the situation intersects with your feelings and prejudices; not with your actual GOALS.

Like Arshes Nei says -- I draw because that's what I do. Habit. That's reliable. And as for producing good work -- that requires concentration and intent; but these are things that, with practice, you can produce in the absence of motivation or inspiration.

_(FYI, I don't usually manage to draw every day.. but every week, yes. And I'm looking at scheduling time so that I *will* draw every day.)_

But.. there *are* things that motivate me.
For example.. this:



			
				Peter Norvig said:
			
		

> If you do experiments and you're always right, then you aren't  getting enough information out of those experiments. You want your  experiment to be like the flip of a coin: You have no idea if it is  going to come up heads or tails. You want to not know what the results  are going to be.​-- in an interview about being wrong.



Lastly, I have noticed that a lot of 'unmotivatedness' comes from foolish inhibitions.. for example, when I was younger I had the (oddly common) idea that using references was cheating. Thus, whenever I would think of drawing something that required referencing, I would feel like 'can't do that' -- like it was IMPOSSIBLE or something.
Similar with drawing people -- I thought they would be offended if they saw it. It might seem obvious when I say it, but *to draw readily, you must discard your inhibitions that relate to drawing*. Cease obstructing your self expression, and it will flow naturally. And much of it will be inept or poorly thought out. That's natural, we fail our way to success.

</philosophizing>

Hm, I should really upload a lot more of my art. When I look at all my ORA files, they are like an ominous 483-storey monolith looming over me.


----------



## jcelseyblock (Aug 6, 2010)

I used to draw because I loved it.
Then I decided to draw for money, and when the money didn't come in, the art didn't go out.
I haven't really found that push to do it for myself again.

But I'll get there, one day.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 6, 2010)

jcelseyblock said:


> I used to draw because I loved it.
> Then I decided to draw for money, and when the money didn't come in, the art didn't go out.
> I haven't really found that push to do it for myself again.
> 
> But I'll get there, one day.


 
Dude your art is lovely. I think you're just catering to the wrong audience.


----------



## Popsie&Plonar (Aug 7, 2010)

What gets gives me motivation? Well... the challenge for one, but most of it comes from when I'm listening to music or listening to a movie play in the background on my computer. It just helps my creative juices flow when I listen to my favorite movies and music.


----------



## Jw (Aug 7, 2010)

Another thing that gives me motivation: raw emotions. Anger, happiness, sadness, confusion, cold, warmth-- they're all good catalysts for getting going and are very therapeutic for the negative ones.


----------



## Angelus-Mortis (Aug 11, 2010)

I get inspiration to draw from the stuff that happens around me, and some random thoughts. This may include books, movies or video games I'm reading, watching or playing. As for what motivates me to keep going, it's my curiosity to find out how the image will turn out. The results are sometimes surprising; I never knew I could do something like that.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 19, 2010)

After reading all these replies from different kinds of artists, its pretty fascinating, but it doesn't surprise me. Depending on one's level of "professionalism" in an artistic sense really colors what kind of motivation and drive an artist has. I always like reading these kinds of threads for that reason.

For me, art is such an integral part of who I am and how I identify myself, I can't imagine NOT doing art. Sometimes I'm at odds with it; a love-hate relationship, and sometimes doing art is one of the happiest, most enjoyable things in the world. When its like that I'm usually working on something I truly love and/or challenging myself and finding I'm successful at this new "leap" in my abilities.

As far as posting my art online, it's kind of a mix of reasons. I'm not gonna lie in that part of it is an ego thing and I want my art to get attention, but almost all artists at one point desire some kind of recognition. I also do it because it might give me a chance to get in touch or befriend other like-minded artists, pick their brains and generally have fun talking about the creative process. And of course I do it to get feedback, even if I'm still rather sensitive to critique. I'm still working on that!


----------



## Vasuri (Sep 20, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I would have put the shower after the toilet, unless you want to put shit stains on your bed sheets :V
> 
> But seriously, the crapper gives you motivation to draw? How does that work?!



On the toilet, I'm usually thinking about all the time I'm wasting pinching a loaf, and what I could be doing instead. Sometimes I make plans for what I'm going to do after pooping, and sometimes those plans are creative


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 20, 2010)

Motivation comes and goes. I might not draw for months, and when I do they're usually doodles rather than what I'd call uploadable art. Sure, I'm obligated to draw during certain holidays, but that's it. Why I draw is because I like to have the stuff in my head out on paper, to make a character exist so I can look back on it later and say "I drew this". And that I take much more quickly to drawing something than writing about it. I don't think about the artistic merit of it, I've just gotten decent at drawing certain things by doing the same animals and poses over and over. I've definitely noticed the danger of drawing everything freehand rather than doing sketch guides first, as half my drawings don't turn out right. What I lack is the motivation to improve my drawing ability as that's not why I'm doing it. Sure I'll keep coming across ideas that I can't do (it's why I haven't drawn anything for over a week now), but I find ways around them or eventually draw them years later. I can't draw on a schedule and drawing specific things doesn't always work, where focusing hard on a drawing makes me do worse on it, so usually I only get something good when I'm not expecting it.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 20, 2010)

Renard. I just can't draw anything without his music - Much less without any music. It just helps me a lot.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 20, 2010)

To lazy to edit my earlier post.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tehfizzle/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaji/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ashpond/

these artist

And THIS manga:


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 23, 2010)

sleep deprivation usually does the trick for me. 6 hours past my bed time is when the really good ideas start to roll in.
that and watching old disney movies. beauty and the beast does it for me every time.


----------



## FlareTheDragon (Oct 10, 2010)

for traditional stuff (which is usually graffiti/street orientated) im motivated by movies, music, everyday scenarios, seeing other artists at work and shock. For digital (usually furry) im motivated by other furry artists that do both pron and clean stuff, a keeness in the practise of expression and character creation mostly. But yeh, above everything, music soothes me when i draw


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the ideas, but I've apparently lost the drive or the ability to transfer it to paper. Either that or it doesn't come out how I imagined it.


----------



## WillowFux (Oct 10, 2010)

art


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Oct 11, 2010)

Main motivations for me are: music, games, real life situations, jokes. Sometimes, when I take a good picture of a street or a park I draw some characters to put on it. Other times I just like to take old pictures and try to draw them as similar as possible, with anthros instead of humans.
I mostly post my pictures online because I'm a bit shy to show them to my IRL firends and parents (unless I drew a picture that has been inspired from a photo they were in). I also appreciate critics. They come rarely actually, but when I read some, I always find them helpful for my improvement.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 12, 2010)

I used to draw for myself and to make people smile. 

Then i drew for just cash. 

Now i draw for me and to make people smile again, My best inspiration and drive has been to make smiles. 

I know my art is far from perfect, but if someone looks at it and smiles then, I have surpassed my goal.


----------



## nybx4life (Oct 12, 2010)

I've lost mine...
Before, I had the time, now it's hard to find it.

But that's college for you...


----------



## JCobalt (Nov 18, 2010)

I draw because I can't not draw.  Even if I threw out my sketchbooks and never bought a new one, I doodle in my notebooks during classes.  Whole pages filled with crap I didn't even realize I was drawing.  If I didn't have a pencil-whatever, I start stacking things trying to make a little sculpture or statue.

That's just how I speak.  I spend a lot more of my time listening to people than I do talking.  I'm not too good at expressing myself in any other way, and even this...is a little tough.  It's therapy, and I love that my monkey brain can do it, because I would be a total wreck without it.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Nov 18, 2010)

What gives me the inspiration to draw?

Nothing.


----------



## JCobalt (Nov 18, 2010)

ChemicalWolf said:


> What gives me the inspiration to draw?
> 
> Nothing.


 
D:


----------



## Kangae (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not really an artist, but when I decide to draw something serious (which is rare) I'm usually just motivated about getting my ideas on paper so I can see them better.  I usually don't draw characters, but mostly objects so its more of a aesthetic design thing than an emotional one for me.

But I doodle all the time, mostly because I think its fun.  I've got quite an active imagination and doodling is always great to make it a little more tangible.  But back when I was in school my teachers used to question my doodles over everything.


----------



## Aaros (Nov 19, 2010)

I've always drawn for myself, and only myself. I actually tend to be protective of my art, and keep it to myself, because when I'm drawing I'm totally letting my guard down, not thinking of what others think of me, and just trying to express myself. 
I've never had the option to draw for money, being underage and all.
I'm motivated by the drawing itself. Often the finished product doesn't turn out very good, but when I'm in the process of drawing, and I have an idea in my mind's eye of what the drawing will look like, and I start to see in coming together on paper or whatever medium I'm using, it's incredibly satisfying.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 21, 2010)

Boredom mostly and when I'm stressed.


----------



## Kushaba (Nov 29, 2010)

well for me its a way to vent things about my self. to show appreciation for my favoriet characters in games or cartoons and its a way for me to explore a something creative and help bring my ideas into fruition.


----------



## Gongleboodz (Nov 29, 2010)

Mulling over what I'm going to do before bed; especially if it's of another persons character. After I research them thoroughly and get a good feel of their mannerisms, I'll do like I said, go to bed early and lay there thinking of the various possibilities of the piece I'd like to create.

When it comes to original character design, pfft, nothing close to that easy. xD I tend to sketch on then erase the same drawing about 50 times until I get absolutely frustrated, quit, then think of something I'd actually _like_ and end up doing that.


----------



## Aaros (Nov 30, 2010)

Lately I've come to realize that right now my main motivation to draw is envy. I see really awesome artists and want to become like them, so I draw and work to become better.


----------



## SGRedAlert (Jan 11, 2011)

My boyfriend and the crazy shit we talk about, various video games, foods, beverages, ideas just pop into my head sometimes, hell even the shape of some things intrigue me into drawing. Most of my inspiration comes from music though.
As for motivation...I dunno. I like doing it. I enjoy being able to create. I don't need motivation. Motivation doesn't really apply to me. Drawing, painting, animating, sewing, it's all there next to eating, drinking, sleeping and pooping.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2011)

Aaromus said:


> Lately I've come to realize that right now my main motivation to draw is envy. I see really awesome artists and want to become like them, so I draw and work to become better.



Same with me, dude.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jan 21, 2011)

I usually have the desire to draw, because I want to be the best at everything in the world ever. (high hopes, right? lol)

But, Mr. Pibb USUALLY gives me the push I need.  I guess some artists just need drugs to do their junk heheh.
Sometimes it doesnt work, and I just have to force myself to "Just do it". Oh well <:] Not very helpful, but hopefully something came out of it~


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking back, Even though its responses are fairly interesting so far, I think I should have named this thread "How do you get over the fact that you suck?" instead, because that's my main issue.

I actually have ideas I'd like to put on paper and share with the world on a daily basis, so much that I could run a webcomic for at least a year with the material I currently have, but every time I look at my sketch board, I'm reminded that I suck at drawing and that the result will most likely be horrible. It makes it like a chore, a painful and depressing one at that. I want to draw but I don't at the same time.

I guess my main problem is that I'd like to be good on my first shot at everything I do. =/


----------



## Zydala (Jan 22, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Looking back, Even though its responses are fairly interesting so far, I think I should have named this thread "How do you get over the fact that you suck?" instead, because that's my main issue.
> 
> I actually have ideas I'd like to put on paper and share with the world on a daily basis, so much that I could run a webcomic for at least a year with the material I currently have, but every time I look at my sketch board, I'm reminded that I suck at drawing and that the result will most likely be horrible. It makes it like a chore, a painful and depressing one at that. I want to draw but I don't at the same time.
> 
> I guess my main problem is that I'd like to be good on my first shot at everything I do. =/


 
I have the same issue.

Here's basically the problem: when you and I think about that, it's mostly a Catch-22.

We have all these ideas, and we say, "Oh, I'll work on these ideas when I get better, and feel better about my pieces when I'm a better artist"

But you can't get better unless you work! So... what to do?

I've been doing a lot of structural study and finding how I draw most comfortably instead of worrying about making pieces, at least for now. I haven't made a large, finalized piece in a long time, but I'm getting more comfortable with adding more and more to an idea. So... hope maybe that helps a bit.


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

I often wanted to draw. Started out when i was like ... idk ... 6? So why stopped now? I also draw to impress my friends, keeping them at bay until i can finish my hand drawn comic (if ever)


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 22, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I've been doing a lot of structural study and finding how I draw most comfortably instead of worrying about making pieces, at least for now. I haven't made a large, finalized piece in a long time, but I'm getting more comfortable with adding more and more to an idea. So... hope maybe that helps a bit.


 
Yeah, that's actually what I'm doing myself, on the ground that if I can't make a full piece look good, at least I should work on something at all, i.e. bodies and poses. It's still pretty frustrating when I can't get my poses right though, and I tend to give up very easily.

Also, it's silly but I'm almost ashamed by what I'd like to draw, even though nobody is likely to see it outside of who I actually want to show it to. It's funny how furries are a taboo to me but nobody else would probably give a damn.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2011)

Music, usually. I like to create characters based on songs or song titles. Leaves a lot of room for interpretation, and it's fun. :3


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm a pageview whore. Plain and simple.


----------



## tchuk (Jan 25, 2011)

Usually seeing a pose or hearing a particularly emotive piece of music will set me off, just sparks of colour and movement will form into the essence of an image and it gives me inspiration to draw. then again the constant need to improve often is a good incentive


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2011)

I draw to be a better artist so I can make people happy, including myself. Drawing's also useful since I'll be pursuing a career as a graphic designer as one of my alternatives to modeling.


----------



## Trance (Jan 26, 2011)

My motivation is extreme boredom, sleep deprivation, and people's requests.

I draw when I'm bored, I draw better when I haven't slept for, like, 40 hours, and I hate keeping people waiting if they asked for a drawing.  Plus I get the monies faster that way.  :3


----------



## Naa (Feb 4, 2011)

I like to draw for the entertainment of creating something with my hands, as well as the prospect of improving beyond what I thought I could. It's like a roller coaster! With a little more nausea.


----------



## Faux23 (Feb 4, 2011)

well to get motivated i tend to look at a bunch of others artwork. Otherwise its real hard for me to get motivated.

i post them on the internet because they're the only people who will see them, cause my friends and well most people i know would not take me drawing furry stuff lightly. . . . they'd rip me a new asshole. So i need some kind of recognition that I've done something well.

the envy part is what keeps me going. I see all these amazing artist and sometimes i think why do i bother. but the more i draw the better i get and i can see that by looking over the stuff I've done in the past. I know if i keep drawing i can be as good as they are, well that is if i start doing digital stuff. . . lame
I love digital work, it comes out so clean and appealing. the thing is i love the feeling of working with pen and paper, but if i want more people to see me thats the way i gotta go. I know what others will say "who cares what they do why change for people you dont know" well the answer is simple im a whore i love the feeling when people fave and comment on my work, its kinda like a natural high.

and thats my soul thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 8, 2011)

I need to learn to be better, but I can never find the impetus to start drawing, because the level I am at gets me down. So I've started doing an hour a day drawing. If I fail to make an hour, I make it up over a few more days. I'm on my 10th day so far, only missed one day, but made it up over the next two days, and I'm finding that most days, once I hit the allocated hour, I'm actually continuing longer, either to finish what I am doing, or because I can't be bothered to stop.

I recommend trying this to anyone lacking the willpower to draw, and I think I'm already seeing improvements.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 8, 2011)

Motivation whut? 
I just do it.
Just cause.


----------



## Drass (Feb 8, 2011)

I sketch every day to train my hand and get better, but by now it's borderline OCD for me.  as for posting online, i really don't have anyone to show my stuff to irl, and doing art that no one is gonna see is kinda pointless.  there's also the aspect of commission possibilities online ^^;


----------



## Spatel (Feb 14, 2011)

ocd, coffee, boredom, and an intense burning desire to get better


----------



## Khaiyote (Feb 21, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Do you have any recommendations for one that has trouble drawing figures with correct proportions and angles?



Give this site a try http://www.posemaniacs.com/ Once you find something you like, you can click on the image, and then drag it side to side to rotate it to get just the pose you would like. I love this site, and it has helped me out many times. Hope it helps you too! :3


----------

